# MIUI4DX has officialy updated to 1.12.9. Come to see what has changed!



## lucky151 (Oct 31, 2011)

It's from Miui.us. I have copied the thread here. It seems that dxc has found a dev to replace him.

This is for the DROID X on the GINGERBREAD KERNEL.

This is MIUI 1.12.9, created from DXC's 1.10.21 DefX merged with the MIUI 1.12.9 release.

*Special Thanks to:*
-DXC for allowing me to use the 1.10.21 base, his help, and blessing in following in his footsteps
-Andy Thompson for allowing me to use his Extended Settings mod in the release

*What's new?*
-All 1.12.9 Changes Implemented: http://miui.us/forum...-9-Change-Log-N
-Added the Reboot to CWM Recovery back to the Power->Reboot Menu

PLEASE NOTE: Due to the custom bootmenu, you will not be able to get to CWM recovery through ROM Manager. The reboot menu's CWM recovery option will work perfectly though.

*How to reenable rom manager for the current session only:*
In Terminal Emulator (free from the market), type:
su
cat.jpg
Then you can use Rom Manager normally and it will work until your next reboot into MIUI.

*Installation Instructions:*
1) SBF to .602 unless you're already on MIUI 1.10.21
2) Flash Rom
3) Wipe Cache
4) Re-enable root permissions in the superuser app.
5) Do not restore backups made before version 1.10.7.

*Note to users on 1.11.9:*
I read several posts where users were having problems going back to 1.10.21 from 1.11.9. The recommended path would be to SBF, etc. However, you "should" be able to format /system, /cache, and /data (/data just in case).

*Download:*
http://roms.miui.us/..._Wizard0f0s.zip
MD5: ff145855e4e4a22011f4ff19883bc302
Filesize: 118,748,254 bytes

*Compatible ES Mods:*
http://android.gcfam...ettings/1.12.9/

Enjoy!

*Patches:*
-Browser and Build.Prop fix - http://dl.dropbox.co...ld.prop-fix.zip

Edit: The donate button puts you to DXC's paypal, not mine. If anyone deserves donations for the work in this build, it is DXC, not me. If you want to donate to DXC, please do. I am not accepting donations myself at this point in time.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general.

We already have it here.


----------



## razgriz8426 (Dec 10, 2011)

Man you've got to stop getting my hopes up! I check these forums every day waiting for ICS or a new MIUI, and you dropped me big time this morning :-(


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

razgriz8426 said:


> Man you've got to stop getting my hopes up! I check these forums every day waiting for ICS or a new MIUI, and you dropped me big time this morning :-(


Less ungratefulness, more patience. Technically this is a new MIUI that us X users have been exempt from.

Thanks wizard;D


----------



## steveomac (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't install from .605?


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

steveomac said:


> Can't install from .605?


There isn't a 605 sbf file so they just list 602 instead. But, you can easily flash the 605 update then proceed to flash this rom or any other ;D

Cheers


----------



## steveomac (Oct 2, 2011)

sweet, thanks


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Is this based off the ICS framework?


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

No, this update contains MIUI features that we have been missing, but still based off the GB framework.


----------

